# VLC Builds but Fails to Install if the Notify Option is Selected



## srobert (Aug 4, 2013)

I ran into a few problems with the recent rebuild of gio-fam-backend dependent programs.  One of which was the reinstallation of multimedia/vlc. It would not reinstall with the notify option enabled. 

```
FreeBSD acer.no-ip.org 9.1-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p5 #0 r253713: Sat Jul 27 16:32:00 PDT 2013     robertss@acer.no-ip.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/ACER  amd64
```
`make build` seems to be successful, But `make install` failed at the end with a core dump.

```
...
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.7'
 /bin/mkdir -p '/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake/usr/local/bin'
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 555 cvlc rvlc svlc qvlc nvlc '/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake/usr/local/bin'
gmake  install-exec-hook
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.7'
if test "amd64-portbld-freebsd9.1" = "amd64-portbld-freebsd9.1"; then \
	LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake/usr/local/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" \
	"/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake/usr/local/lib/vlc/vlc-cache-gen" \
		 "/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake/usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins" ; \
else \
	echo "Cross-compilation: cache generation skipped!" ; \
fi
gmake[4]: *** [install-exec-hook] Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.7'
gmake[3]: *** [install-exec-am] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.7'
gmake[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.7'
gmake[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.0.7'
gmake: *** [install] Error 2
*** [pre-install] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
*** [install] Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
```
Based on forum searches, I tried solutions involving reinstallation of ffmpeg and enabling the PTH option in python. Eventually, `make install` succeeded after I disabled the notify option. Is there a better solution for this?

P.S. I was about add the contents of /var/db/ports/vlc/options to this post, but the directory doesn't exist. Shouldn't it have been created by `make config`?


----------



## free-and-bsd (Oct 23, 2013)

Yea, I can confirm this bug and add some detail...

In fact, this segfault at the end of the install happens every _other_ time multimedia/vlc is being updated. Really CAN'T confirm which exactly causes it, that's the real problem, you know.

While it crashes this way when run with portmaster, I go then to the multimedia/vlc directory and do manual `make clean && make install clean`, and voila -- it installs all right with the very same configuration. If it doesn't, then I run `make config` and do some configuration changes (adding or removing some options at random) and THEN it installs OK. At other times it installs clean using portmaster and no interference on my part. 

So what could it be, I wonder? There seems to be no visible system in this error because it can install well with a given config now, but the next time it may not...
I'm running 9.2-RELEASE (upgraded recently, but the probelm existed before it), amd64.

PS: I'm NOT using gio-fam-backend, so this isn't related to it in any possible way.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2013)

srobert said:
			
		

> P.S. I was about add the contents of /var/db/ports/vlc/options to this post, but the directory doesn't exist. Shouldn't it have been created by `make config`?


Things have changed a bit recently. You should have a /var/db/ports/multimedia_vlc/ directory that contains the options file.


----------



## cvnmjs (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello, 

Earlier this week I was running into the same problem as the original poster. Today I am able to build multimedia/vlc successfully with the options "X11, x264,  AVAHI, TAGLIB, HTTPD, OPTIMIZED CFLAGS, STREAM, FAAC, SAMBA, UPNP, DBUS, ASS, GNUTLS, MAD, QT4, OGG, LIVEMEDIA, THEORA, MATROSKA, MTP, SHOUTCAST, VORBIS" selected. I do get a segmentation fault though, when quitting.

Thanks.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I recently got into dead end with all this rebuilding of VLC, so that finally the build process couldn't finish at all, whatever things I would change in my config... Perhaps, because it change the version from 2.0.* to 2.1.*?

Anyway, I did the `make rmconfig` to clear ALL saved configuration data for the port and built it afresh with all defaults plus a couple of things that seemed necessary. It built fine and me, I'm happy. 

What I always disable is TLS/SSH in the configuration dialog, because it can't play HTTPS network streams from YouTube anyway, always complaining about bad certificates. So what's the use? I'm cutting off "S" and use HTTP instead...


----------

